# Garage shop re-org and clean up (LOTS of pictures)



## CalumetWoodworks (Jan 17, 2017)

After almost a year and a half without any kind of cleaning or re-org, I decided it's time to clean and re organize my garage shop. I am going to use this thread to document the process I am going through.

First off are some "before" pictures. This is looking from the door, down my main bench. This garage shop was originally built by my wife's grandfather in the 60's. I haven't done any remodelling to the shop, all benches, shelves and lighting are original. The two fans are used in the summer to circulate air. The bench under the shop vac is a sheet of 1/4" steel. It is where I am putting my new Nova lathe.



This is what the garage looks like behind me. This is still a semi functional garage, so there are yard and car things sprinkled in with my wood working mess. I hope to get a yard shed built this year to move the non-woodworking related things out. The white shelves are original. On the right of the shelves you can see my small 15000BTU forced air heater. What you don't see is the ceiling fan to the right of it that I use to circulate the hot air. Underneath the sander and miter saw is our old kitchen table that I use as a temporary bench. Total disaster area here. Sheet goods are stacked up against the back wall. The trellis and everything to the left of it is junk. We re-floored our house and also replaced old bedroom furniture with new stuff. the old mattresses and frames were tossed in the garage "until we get a dumpster". Well, THAT is going to happen this spring. I didn't even take a picture of the mess that is still there! Too embarassing.


 
This is some of the progress I've made so far. These shelves are between the garage door (to the right) and the regular door on the left. I bought a cheap shoe rack to use to store bits and things behind the door. There is an old paper towel dispenser underneath the rack that I have to get rid of yet. The shelving unit was built by wife's grandfather. Very top shelf and bottom two shelves are non-wood related things that will get a new home in the lawn shed.




Next up, I want to get my lathe setup and get my lathe tools organized. My plan is to slowly work my way down to the end of my bench, then around the perimeter of the garage and finally get a dumpster and clean out the big junk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Jan 17, 2017)

Here is a frontal view of my new Nova Comet II lathe on the bench. Still haven't had a chance to use it yet....



I took all the wood boxes that my various sets of lathe tools came in and made them mountable. I screwed various eye hooks into the tops and nailed small dowels on the bottom so they angle out from the wall. I still have 10 tools that I have to make a tool rack for. It's progress!


 

I also installed two ceiling mount 5000BTU quartz heaters over the bench. Yesterday it was 17 degrees outside with a howling wind. Shop was at 22 degrees. After running one heater at 750 watts and the forced air heater for over an hour I was able to get to and maintain the temp pictured below! I think I'll be able to work in my shop during winter now without freezing to the lathes!

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2017)

Great progress! you will be so much happier after the make over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2017)

Don't feel bad about to mess in the shop. Mine is worse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Feb 17, 2017)

Whelp....it's been awhile since I got in my shop. Weather has been pretty brutal and I am in the middle of a job change. Working on my last week at my current employer and start work with a new employer on the 27th. Hopefully I can get some shop time in March! This month is just too busy. I did get out there last night and found out that there is a leak somewhere along the wall that my work area is setup in. There was a HUGE puddle of water in that area. Probably caused by the weird temps in the area and the fact that the ground is still frozen, nowhere for the melted snow to go.


----------

